# Finding true morels amongst false morels



## Pettit877 (Apr 8, 2019)

Just curious if anyone finds morels in the same places at false morels. I was in an old clear cut last spring and found a bunch of false morels. Just curious if maybe I was to early for true morels or if I was just in the wrong place.

Eric


----------



## AIM (May 10, 2018)

I do not believe they are related to finding true morels sort of like finding pheasant backs. At least that is what I have gathered from those who seem to know a little around here.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a consistent Morel PG that also produces Verpas. Verpas are AKA as early morels or false morels and precede true morels by a week or two.
Gyromitra, another false morel, also enjoy the same ground as true morels but not a harbinger.


----------



## am19forever (Apr 18, 2017)

Last year I found false morels along a field hedgerow then about 30 yards down at the corner of the hedge in the woods was a prime patch of true morels. It was interesting to see just thought I'd share.


----------



## j12goose (Nov 25, 2017)

This was a couple of years ago. True morels growing out from underneath a false morel. Never seen it before or since.


----------



## Rex Flanery (Apr 11, 2019)

Pettit877 said:


> Just curious if anyone finds morels in the same places at false morels. I was in an old clear cut last spring and found a bunch of false morels. Just curious if maybe I was to early for true morels or if I was just in the wrong place.
> 
> Eric


You're never in the wrong place for or morals I have found them in the open in the timber and fence Rows.


----------

